#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  What's up!

## dannyosow

I just joined and looked around for a bit. Yeah, this website is pretty rad. I have some previous roleplay experience, I'd call myself pretty decent. That's about it for now though, say what's up in the replies.

----------


## Azazeal849

Welcome to the forum, Dannyosow! Excellent choice of film for an avatar...

To get started you might go downtown where you can say hello to some little friends, or if you'd rather get straight into writing you can browse group RP requests here or check out the 1-on-1 requests section here! 

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And if you like it here, please consider giving RPA your vote on the role play site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## Alura

Welcome, Danny! I am honored and grateful that you have joined us at RPA on this day of March. And may your first roleplay be... a masculine... roleplay?  :;):

----------


## Enigma

Hi, welcome to RPA. Hope you have fun here.

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, dannyosow!

----------

